# can someone tell me how to use this diffuser? see pic



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

bought a bunch of those glass ladders a while ago overseas at the recommandation of the store owner, who seem to think they are the most efficient (he uses this design only in his co2 flower tanks) .

anyway i wasnt paying attention  and now cant figure out how to install it. See picture: it has 1 opening on the right side and 2 openings on the left side. Which opening do i hook my co2 cable to? thanks!!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm, my guess is to stick the CO2 line on the center stem on the left. The gas I think is suppose to diffuse as it courses throught the spirals, and gets in contact with water at the bottom (right) end of the diffuser.

That is a funky diffuser, I wonder how well it works. You might be better off using the standard ceramic disk diffuser.

-John N.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

John N. said:


> Hmm, my guess is to stick the CO2 line on the center stem on the left. The gas I think is suppose to diffuse as it courses throught the spirals, and gets in contact with water at the bottom (right) end of the diffuser.
> 
> That is a funky diffuser, I wonder how well it works. You might be better off using the standard ceramic disk diffuser.
> 
> -John N.


why they put another opening on the right side then? It's kinda tough to fit the co2 tube on there, so i want to make sure it's the right opening before put it in

geez...sounds like that first time with this girl in college...nevermind


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

newguy said:


> why they put another opening on the right side then? It's kinda tough to fit the co2 tube on there, so i want to make sure it's the right opening before put it in
> 
> geez...sounds like that first time with this girl in college...nevermind


#-o


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

nice mental image 

IMO just use the diffuser. The spiral looks like it can break any moment


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

My guess is the opening on the right side of the picture...aka the bottom of the diffuser is there tp suck in water as the CO2 bubble courses through. This ensures the gas has direct contact with water. 

I would like to see this spiral thingy as it works. It really does look interesting, and this functionality mystery has me intrigued. 

-John N.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm guessing that this is a countercurrent type of thing where you have to run water through it as well (small pump or filter outlet?) The CO2 would go up the middle and be forced down the spiral by the water- the diffusion occurs when the gas tries to float back up the spiral against the water current.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Looks more like something I used in chem lab than a diffuser!

Coolest looking diffuser ever. Now I wonder how well it works.


----------



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

I really wish I could do pic manipulation like that, my theory is different. I hope I can explain this so it's clear the way I _think_ it would work, in principle rather like an undergravel filter.
Turn Werner's pic upside down. I agree the CO2 enters at the top of the straight tube. When the bubbles get to the bottom "U" , they would naturally make the U-turn and head upwards through the spiral. The gas travelling upwards will create an upwards current, pulling new water in through the short extension at the bottom of the "U" , and the bubbles should have enough contact with water through all that spiral to be absorbed (adsorbed?) before the top of the spiral.

I hope that makes sense!

To me, as soon as I equated the principle to a UG filter uplift tube, that's when my theory came to me and seemed to be correct.

I won't be surprised if I'm wrong, but I'm now really curious to see how it actually works, and if I'm correct.

(Edit. If I owned that, I just know I would break it!)


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

lol, this thing looks so cool with the bubble going round and round!! it actually works too. Although the bubble isnt absorbed completely, it's about 20% of the original size by the time it leaves the ladder. I should have gotten the version that's twice as long, i bet that would absorbed everything 100%.

see a quick video below, when i have some time tomorrow going to hook the exit of ladder to a normal ceramic diffuser.

video: http://www.happyreward.com/images/co2.avi


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's an awesome diffuser. It so neat looking, and the video was fantastic. Though I had to crank my head sideways. 

Now I want one just to play with it. I think it's working as Corvus stated. Maybe if the CO2 bubble count was slower the bubbles would stay inside the spirals longer meaning more dissolution?

Great looking tank BTW.

-John N.


----------



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

Yeah, it is cool looking, and I seem to have gotten the principle correct. 

How does it attach inside the tank? I couldn't see any suction cups but maybe I just missed them.

I think it should be mounted as low in the tank as possible without blocking the bottom intake. Your pic looks like you could move it down a little deeper. 

I'd be interested to hear if it keeps working the same once you attach a ceramic diffuser.

John, I agree, I want one to play with (still think I'd break it!). I've always been fascinated with the Hagen bubble ladder for diy co2, just watching the bubbles rise & shrink is mesmerizing to me.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah you guys were on the ball with your theories. Installation was easy, all i did was hook the co2 tube to the opening and just kinda hang the thing in the tank by the co2 tube. No suction cup was used. 

Just an update, i noticed now after the process become stable from installation, the bubbles were actually much smaller than 20% before leaving the ladder. More like 5%? some were abosrbed completely. Also moved the ladder down a bit more per suggestion. Thanks.

Dont think will bother install another ladder or disk to it, as it seems efficient enough just by itself now.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Woah! Neat.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I love that thing.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

> bought a bunch of those glass ladders a while ago overseas


Wow, that's really a sexy diffuser. Are these available anywhere in North America?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

corvus said:


> John, I agree, I want one to play with (still think I'd break it!). I've always been fascinated with the Hagen bubble ladder for diy co2, just watching the bubbles rise & shrink is mesmerizing to me.


I'll probably break the thingy too. But just watching the video makes me want to see it in action in person. I might even switch back to my old hagen ladder for a while to see those bubbles course through with my pressurized setup.

Maybe aquabotanic or aquaticmagic can get this special ladder coil diffuser in for us to play with. I always like new gadgets. eace:

-John N.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

sorry fellas dont have any extra for sale, saving 1 extra for a new tank  will be heading back on business probably in a month or 2. Will see if i can grab some more among other cool stuff.

the thing is actually not as fragil as it looks, it's weird the glass seems flexible to some degree. God knows i broke my share of glass diffusers lol, every time it's because the co2 tube just wont go in! then apply a little force..and crack!! i swear they give you those tiny holed co2 tubes just so you can break the diffuser in half  /rant off


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

YES! I break the things all the time! The stem always seems to crack on me when replacing the CO2 line too. 

Anyways, looking forward to any cool gadgets you find overseas. 

-John N.


----------



## troybernard (Oct 29, 2006)

That thing is cool. That is a lot more co2 than I have going into my tank.


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

I can import some from asia, but would you guys buy one over a hagen ladder? I estimate the retail price to be around $14.95-$19.99 each.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Spio Inifinity CO2 Diffuser*

It looks like Aqmagic.com (aquaticmagic) carries these neat little diffusers now. It's called the Spio Inifinity CO2 diffuser.

eBay: Spio Inifinity Co2 diffuser - Aquarium fish tank, DIY (item 250044584410 end time Nov-29-06 14:40:26 PST)

How's the diffuser working out for you newguy? It seems perfect for a DIY CO2 setup since it seems to work on the same principle as a hagen ladder, but looks better and takes up less space in the aquarium.

-John N.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

John N. said:


> It looks like Aqmagic.com (aquaticmagic) carries these neat little diffusers now. It's called the Spio Inifinity CO2 diffuser.
> 
> eBay: Spio Inifinity Co2 diffuser - Aquarium fish tank, DIY (item 250044584410 end time Nov-29-06 14:40:26 PST)
> 
> ...


hi john, it worked good and looks very cool. But i had to remove it because the sugar/yeast by product (the cotton like white stuff) would clog up the diffuser input over time, but i guess that's true for any diffuser with diy.

Plan to put it back soon now that i have pressurized, am having tons newbie troubles with this pressurized setup (another story).

I would say if you hook up 2 of those using some sort of tube it will guarentee a 100% dissolve rate at 3 bubble/sec or less.

Mike,

you have on the desc of this as plastic? are you sure, because the ones i got are all glass and it looks exactly like what you have hmm...


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi pal!

mine is plastic. I guess yours is also plastic. Try dropping it on the floor, if it cracks, its glass. haha

Just kidding. You can try to press against it gently. It can actually stretch a bit. hence conclude its plastic.
hope it helps!


----------

